

Ask HN: 1 Month in Buenos Aires. Want to check out the startup scene. - dannyr

My cofounder and I are spending October in Buenos Aires.<p>Any recommendations for good places to work (cafes, coworking spaces, etc)?<p>Where can I find information about startup events in the city?<p>Thanks.
======
AndrewWarner
FOR COFFEE SHOP: They're all good, but my favorite is Bar Seis. Good wifi & in
a fun location (Palermo SOHO).

CAFE CULTURE: No Argentine waiter would ever ask you to leave before you're
ready. You can sit at any restaurant/cafe for HOURS. (But it never feels right
to me not to keep ordering at least tea.)

SOCIALIZING: A friend of mine hosts weekly parties at his place. Email me
privately and I'll intro you.

COWORKING: This seems to be the hot place: areatresworkplace.com but to me it
felt like there was too much activity. (They also host parties every month
where expats can meet.)

ALSO: When startups want to setup shop our outsource to BsAs, I usually into
them to Chad DePue (inakanetworks.com) because he's a developer who has
experience dealing with the government.

------
eduardo_f
Try to reach out to Andrew Warner (the guy behind mixergy.com). I believe he
lives in Argentina. He frequents HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=AndrewWarner>

------
salvarez
I am from Buenos Aires, let me know what kind of places are you looking for.

Sorry for my bad english haha.

~~~
dannyr
salvarez,

email me at danny at launchset.com

